# adsl tv sur mac



## SINNOU63 (16 Février 2012)

bonjour,

je ne réussis à visionner qu'une seule chaîne via vlc 1.1.12 (dernière version de vlc) sur mon mac. la liste des chaînes apparaît correctement dans la fenêtre vlc mais chaque chaîne est précédée d'un petit triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation. Je suis chez free adsl
distance: 2600 m
affaiblissement 40db
il s'agit d'un macbook pro 17" système 10.6.8

quelqu'un peut-il me venir en aide
merci d'avance

j'oubliais, je peux voir correctement toutes les chaînes sur ma télévision je ne pense donc pas que ce soit un problème de débit.


----------

